# Photo Phile Contest: Love thy Country!



## Elf Mommy (Jul 2, 2011)

[align=center] Love thy Country!






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] 






A new Photo Phile contest to put us in the spirit of our country!

 This means Flags, your country's Colors, your country or State/Provincial Flowers, National Sports, Your country Stereotype! IE:: (Like Canadians live in Igloos and Ride Polar Bears!) 






 Just show us how proud you are with your country buns!

 Set them up and take those photos, or dress 'em up with your photo editing software!! 

 And have fun with it!!

 Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! Please. If you feature more than one rabbit in a photo, the rabbit can not appear in multiple photographs.














*The contest will run from July 2nd through to July 1st. Entries will be accepted until midnight EST, Saturday, July 30th.*

*We will have a *
* Grand Champion*
* 1st Runner Up*
* 2nd Runner Up*
* 3 Honorable Mentions*
* and many*
* Awesome Participants*


 RO-ers, PREPARE YOUR ENTRIES!! [/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2011)

DAISY MAE






BUTTERCUP


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2011)

I know we can only enter one picture per Bunny but this one is so cute too i just had to share it with every one.





Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweetie <3


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 3, 2011)

...wherever that might be...


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 3, 2011)

:big wink:those 2 make me proud to be a Canadian. Too cute:wink


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 4, 2011)

doing this one again! )


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, you had such a great idea, I thought we'd see what photos people could come up with this year!


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 4, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Anna.

Susan:Canada small:


----------



## MILU (Jul 23, 2011)

MILU left last December but I wonder if I can post his pic for the contest... it was made when he was here... 
:inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh of course you can! It will be sweet in a happy/sad way. 

On a personal note, I miss Milu, but I'm so glad you're still posting here and being so helpful to others, Vivian.  

I can't thank you enough! 


sas :hugsquish:


----------



## MILU (Aug 3, 2011)

Sas, I'm the one who's glad I met RO, you and everybody here, I'm the one who can't thank you all enough for everything - from helping MILU and so many other rabbits to having this great website with cute bunny blogs and contests, I love RO! I just wish I could do something like this someday to help animals!


----------

